# Fuji x100s + Canon Speedlites?



## JohnDizzo15 (Nov 7, 2013)

So I've taken the plunge and ordered a Fuji x100s which will be arriving tomorrow. The biggest factors for me that justified the price tag and stray from my Canon gear are the leaf shutter, built-in ND filters, and size/convenience factor. 

However, to make full use of the leaf shutter and it's oh so awesome qualities, I need to now figure out what kind of wireless flash setup I will need.

I already have 580exII x 2 and a 430ex along with 2 sets of Yongnuo YN622 ETTL radio triggers. I just wanted to know if anyone else has used a similar setup with the x100s or whether you've tested it and had it not work out. If it's worked out well for you, how is it?


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 7, 2013)

Just want to say CONGRATS on x100s 

To me, Fuji makes great retro body style. You will fall in love with this camera. I did.


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Nov 7, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Just want to say CONGRATS on x100s
> 
> To me, Fuji makes great retro body style. You will fall in love with this camera. I did.



They definitely do. I initially wrote off the whole concept a couple years back when the x100 first came out as just another hipster accessory piece. But when the x100s came out, my buddy preordered one and has been in my ear about it ever since. Upon checking it out, I must say that I was/am thoroughly impressed.

The thought of being able to have something that was an all in one package that would allow me to do things like 1/1000th flash sync while shooting wide open (and higher stopped down), accompanied by built-in ND filters was amazing. This, along with all the other awesomeness that I can't even begin to mention made the x100s a no brainer.

Have you shot it with offshoe flash at high synch speeds at all?


----------



## chilledXpress (Nov 7, 2013)

I use Cactus V and PW MiniTT1 & FlexTT5... in addition to old skool ETTL cables. They all sync to 1/1000 at f/2. For the money and ease of use I stick with the Cactus V system. You can add many flashes (I've done up to 5 speedlites) and I have yet to run into any problems. The Cactus V's never fail and I can't say that for the PWs for both the X100s and my Canon gear. Your Yongnuo YN622 should work fine... that leaf shutter is a Strobist dream. I'd also suggest an extra 2 stop ND... you'll then get 2 stop, 3 stop and 5 stop capabilities to extend f/2 work. You will need to make a profile for the internal 3 stop and 2 stop combo to eliminate any cast from stacked filters. Easy though. I also tape a 1/4 CTO gel over the on board flash to help when I go with it alone. Enjoy the new acquire!

My standard street carry...



EDC Camera Bag... by David.K.M, on Flickr


----------



## pulseimages (Nov 7, 2013)

I should rent a x100s to see what I'm missing. Wish Fuji would release a version with built in IS or a version with a zoom lens.


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Nov 7, 2013)

chilledXpress said:


> I use Cactus V and PW MiniTT1 & FlexTT5... in addition to old skool ETTL cables. They all sync to 1/1000 at f/2. For the money and ease of use I stick with the Cactus V system. You can add many flashes (I've done up to 5 speedlites) and I have yet to run into any problems. The Cactus V's never fail and I can't say that for the PWs for both the X100s and my Canon gear. Your Yongnuo YN622 should work fine... that leaf shutter is a Strobist dream. I'd also suggest an extra 2 stop ND... you'll then get 2 stop, 3 stop and 5 stop capabilities to extend f/2 work. You will need to make a profile for the internal 3 stop and 2 stop combo to eliminate any cast from stacked filters. Easy though. I also tape a 1/4 CTO gel over the on board flash to help when I go with it alone. Enjoy the new acquire!
> 
> My standard street carry...



Awesome little walk around setup you have there. Thanks for the info re setup.

Which ND filter are you using and is it possible for you to post a pic of the CTO gel taped on?


----------



## Eli (Nov 7, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Just want to say CONGRATS on x100s
> 
> To me, Fuji makes great retro body style. You will fall in love with this camera. I did.



Did you sell your rx1?


----------



## chilledXpress (Nov 7, 2013)

JohnDizzo15 said:


> chilledXpress said:
> 
> 
> > I use Cactus V and PW MiniTT1 & FlexTT5... in addition to old skool ETTL cables. They all sync to 1/1000 at f/2. For the money and ease of use I stick with the Cactus V system. You can add many flashes (I've done up to 5 speedlites) and I have yet to run into any problems. The Cactus V's never fail and I can't say that for the PWs for both the X100s and my Canon gear. Your Yongnuo YN622 should work fine... that leaf shutter is a Strobist dream. I'd also suggest an extra 2 stop ND... you'll then get 2 stop, 3 stop and 5 stop capabilities to extend f/2 work. You will need to make a profile for the internal 3 stop and 2 stop combo to eliminate any cast from stacked filters. Easy though. I also tape a 1/4 CTO gel over the on board flash to help when I go with it alone. Enjoy the new acquire!
> ...



I use a B+W 2 stop... in the image I posted you can see that the onboard flash has the gel on it. Never take it off. Clear taped a 1/4 CTO over the frame. Works wonders. My Flickr page is for family pics and personal work but you can find many photos I took of my son testing out the leaf... also some street work with a single 580exII. After about 4 months I'd have to say it's my go to rig when going minimalist or out to hunt street shots.


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Nov 7, 2013)

pulseimages said:


> I should rent a x100s to see what I'm missing. Wish Fuji would release a version with built in IS or a version with a zoom lens.



I've only had limited experience with it as I've only played with a friend's (will have more to say about it after tomorrow). I can tell you though that it is absolutely awesome for what it is. I can't say that it is for everyone. But if you have a very clear understanding of what it is you like to do and the x100s meets those needs, it is hard to beat.

Again, leaf shutter (nuff said), built in 3 stop ND, super compact, best APS-C sensor to date (at least many believe it to be so), and great ergonomics (just to name a few). 

The only real knock I had with it while playing was the video side (doesn't give you full manual control and options are limited). I personally won't be using it for any amount of serious video which is why it is still a perfect cam for me. The fact that I can do quick video captures in a pinch is sufficient for me. But I would say there are plenty of other options in this class if video functionality is something you are really concerned with.


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Nov 7, 2013)

chilledXpress said:


> JohnDizzo15 said:
> 
> 
> > chilledXpress said:
> ...



Ohhhh I see it now. I wasn't looking very carefully. lol. 

I have an odd feeling that it will also turn into the rig I reach for regularly on most days.


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 7, 2013)

JohnDizzo15 said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Just want to say CONGRATS on x100s
> ...


I don't own any flash. Just natural light


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 7, 2013)

Eli said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Just want to say CONGRATS on x100s
> ...


My wife took my rx1.


----------



## Eli (Nov 7, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Eli said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



How do they compare with each other? What do you like more about the fuji or sony?


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Nov 8, 2013)

2.5 hours in my hands and in love already.


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 8, 2013)

Eli said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Eli said:
> ...



I don't think it a fair fight between x100s vs RX1. The RX1 performs better in lower light or should I say in darkness 

Still, I do find x100s is an excellent camera for indoor photo: http://dylanphotography.phanfare.com/6252127#imageID=198679037

If Fuji x100s has 35mm sensor built-in, I would take x100s over RX1 for two reasons. Retro body and better JPEP file straight out from camera.


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 8, 2013)

JohnDizzo15 said:


> 2.5 hours in my hands and in love already.



Awesome...post some pics 

I bought this cheap silver hood + filter on ebay and it turns out great: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221279367022?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

BIGGER QUESTION - what are you going to do with crappy EOS-M? ;D ;D ;D


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Nov 8, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> JohnDizzo15 said:
> 
> 
> > 2.5 hours in my hands and in love already.
> ...



Will post some later when I get some time. No camranger support. Otherwise I would 

I got a cheap adapter/hood combo off amazon. Need to figure out a cap solution now though. What do you use?

Just going to hold onto the m. It was cheap enough and I probably won't get a whole lot for it on the used market anyway. Will be nice to keep around in case I need a crop sensor for my tele canon glass. 

Btw, which filter are you using in cam for the office shots you had in that link?


----------



## chilledXpress (Nov 8, 2013)

JohnDizzo15 said:


> 2.5 hours in my hands and in love already.



Fallin fast  lookin forward to some new post! Never use a cap, just went with a B+W filter and hood... Works perfectly and quicker to shoot with. A thumb grip works nicely too, went and bought about 3 different ones... Finally found a good fit from Lensmate.


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Nov 8, 2013)

chilledXpress said:


> JohnDizzo15 said:
> 
> 
> > 2.5 hours in my hands and in love already.
> ...



I had considered that option but shied away from it since I can't stand uv filters. Might have to go that route though since I can't have the adapter ring with hood any other way.

Tested out the trigger/speed lite combo. Works like a charm. 

Just curious, any settings recommendations?


----------



## chilledXpress (Nov 8, 2013)

JohnDizzo15 said:


> chilledXpress said:
> 
> 
> > JohnDizzo15 said:
> ...



Well, I've found I don't like the results as much when you let the X100S drive. So I use it primarily as a manual camera. Manual shutter speed, Ap, ISO and much of the time manual AF... mine tends to over expose too much for my taste. ISO 400 is pretty much my goto setting and I shoot in RAF(RAW) but many like the jpegs. I also switched the Fn button to quick access the ND.

It eats batteries, I have 4 when heading out for the day. Usually only go through 2 but have used 3 before. One second you have a full battery, next it's three bars, then instantly blinking red... at that point you got about 20 seconds left. It's the LCD on the back that does it. If you switch it off and access it when you want rather than let it choose you save power and it becomes frugal with the energy. I at first used the eye sensor but when using a strap, your body will keep it active. 

Give that onboard some usage. It is really way more useful than any Canon I've used. It can provide a really nice fill without looking very "DMV" like. It's also surprisingly powerful with a leaf shutter.

Here is a shot with the sun behind, internal ND and only the CTO'd onboard... 



A day in Santa Cruz... 

I'll be keeping an eye out for this thread and see how it went this weekend... Have fun out there!


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 9, 2013)

JohnDizzo15 said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > JohnDizzo15 said:
> ...


 I have UV filter installed and I don't use any cap.

I still use the M as P&S camera at work.

The photos in office were PP as film vintage style. No filter


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Nov 9, 2013)

So I haven't had a whole lot of time to take very many shots/play as my wife is apparently not happy that I have acquired yet another camera. Anyway, here are a few I managed to sneak in around the house. Not the most captivating images, but it's what I have at the moment in the way of preliminary results.

@chilled - I haven't shot enough to notice the battery issue. But I did pick up two extras off amazon that are now charged up and ready to go (took forever to fully charge). Nice shot BTW and great sample of how the feature set can be used. I have been shooting a combo of raw and jpeg. Like both. Still trying to figure out which is the best software for editing the raw files.

CTO gel is en route from amazon.

I'm finding so far that I don't like dealing with the MFD and having to switch to macro mode. Many times, I wasn't trying to shoot that close up and found that it would not capture focus. Also, macro mode is terribly soft wide open which I already read about but was surprised by still for some reason.


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Nov 9, 2013)

.


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Nov 9, 2013)

.


----------



## chilledXpress (Nov 10, 2013)

She's a cutie, that's your daughter? I actually laughed out loud when I read about your wife's response. Mine has given up, she just smiles. I took a photo of her years ago when I went to a camera shop to try out the 85L II... it was just as I lifted it to take the first shot and she asked how much it was... the picture was priceless. I saw such disgust in her eyes 

Yea, macro kinda blows. I never use it much and it was pretty well a known when I bought it. It is odd that they left it like an afterthought. Same goes for the video, it's rather meh. Fortunately for me I bought it to shoot people and street scenes and rarely flowers or video. I like some of the push pulls images with in-camera PP. Especially pulling up the shadows and dropping highlights. 

Here, I used astia and a little push/pull for a little vintage look...



Bath time... by David.K.M, on Flickr


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Nov 10, 2013)

chilledXpress said:


> She's a cutie, that's your daughter? I actually laughed out loud when I read about your wife's response. Mine has given up, she just smiles. I took a photo of her years ago when I went to a camera shop to try out the 85L II... it was just as I lifted it to take the first shot and she asked how much it was... the picture was priceless. I saw such disgust in her eyes
> 
> Yea, macro kinda blows. I never use it much and it was pretty well a known when I bought it. It is odd that they left it like an afterthought. Same goes for the video, it's rather meh. Fortunately for me I bought it to shoot people and street scenes and rarely flowers or video. I like some of the push pulls images with in-camera PP. Especially pulling up the shadows and dropping highlights.
> 
> ...



Haha. I think we have all been there with the wife at least several times. Mine hasn't exactly given up yet. I've had to sneak 5 minutes here and there all day today so as to not keep the thought of the new cam in the forefront of her mind.

Thank you re my daughter. I see you've got a little one as well lol. Nice shot btw. 

I haven't had a chance to test out the push pull processing in cam but look forward to messing with it as soon as I can play freely without worrying about being scolded with looks. I will say though that she has been happy with some of the images out of the new cam. Hopefully that eases her attitude about it at some point. 

Agreed re the video. I still have the M which does just fine for quick captures esp with the 22 stm. I don't actually need the macro as I'm not all that into it. 

My issue is with the need for macro mode when I'm not necessarily all that close. I wish there were at least a more pronounced notification of when I'm close enough to require the switch to macro mode without having to attempt to use the AF first (perhaps a change in border color). At least that way, I can just know to switch sooner without having to wait and find out only after AF failure. I like to shoot a lot up close with that FL so it is kind of a pain when I am a few inches too far in and don't realize it till I see red. I suppose with time, I'll just know when I'm there just based on feel. 

Finally noticed the battery issue this evening. It was really odd that it went from a full battery and then drained so quickly before I could realize I was even getting low. I was completely surprised when it was shutoff time.

Finally had a chance to get outside with it and tested out the onboard flash (without gel) and results were okay but inconsistent. Output seemed to be very weak (as expected) and slight changes in angle of shooting made huge differences. I was able to get a couple of keepers though. I assume that will get better with more experience.

Also, I love the bw jpeg output. I think I'm almost convinced that I could just shoot monochrome with this thing all the time and be content.


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Nov 11, 2013)

Got about another 30 shots or so in today. So I think some of my issues could theoretically be fixed with firmware tweaks in the future. But who knows. It would be helpful when in AF-C mode to get some type of notification of macro distance (perhaps imaging area turning a different color). 

My assumption (and I may very well be incorrect in my thinking), is that the MFD to macro distance transition is such so as maintain focusing speed by cutting out a portion of the focusing distance range much like many slr telephoto zooms or macro lenses (i.e. 100L and 70-200L). It would be useful if a firmware addition could be to eliminate the transition and give you the whole distance range without switching modes at the cost of some focusing speed. 

My logic may very well be flawed and I was wondering if I could get some opinions on this.

Also tested out the 90ex flash I got from the M kit with the x100s. Although you do get much more light out of it than the onboard, you can only get one shot (then requires powering off and back on to get another flash actuation). Not very useful, I know. But thought I would share that in case anyone was ever wondering about 90ex functionality on the fuji.


----------



## pulseimages (Nov 11, 2013)

JohnDizzo15 said:


> pulseimages said:
> 
> 
> > I should rent a x100s to see what I'm missing. Wish Fuji would release a version with built in IS or a version with a zoom lens.
> ...



I like that's it's a fixed lens. It forces you to get creative and view things differently.


----------



## wayno (Nov 11, 2013)

I find my x100s to be a bit better at AFing (and noise!) than my 5d3 in low light.
At a party it's a wild camera. Canon flash works well in fully manual but it does feel a bit like a sledgehammer when a small mallet would have been just fine. I love my Fuji.


----------



## wayno (Nov 11, 2013)

and as far as fixed lenses go, 35mm is about as flexible as there is - for me, at least!


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Nov 11, 2013)

I personally love the 35mm FL as well if I had to be stuck at one. 

Was looking at some more compact options for flash that could be easily carried around with the x100s all the time and was wondering if anyone in here had any experience with the Fuji EF-X20 or EF-20 flashes? Looks like the XF-20 can be tilted to 90 deg for bounce.


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Nov 11, 2013)

Took this about a half hour ago with the yn622 and 580exii at 1/8th.


----------



## justsomedude (Nov 11, 2013)

JohnDizzo15 said:


> Took this about a half hour ago with the yn622 and 580exii at 1/8th.



Do you know if the 600ex-rt work with the yn622?

I just got an x100 and would love to incorporate some off-camera flash, but I dumped all my 580s for 600s this past summer. :/


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Nov 11, 2013)

The yn622 is compatible with the 600rt so it should theoretically work in manual just like the 580ii.


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 11, 2013)

JohnDizzo15 said:


> Took this about a half hour ago with the yn622 and 580exii at 1/8th.



Very cute  It looks like you having fun ;D

I have two (2.5 & 5yrs)


----------



## chilledXpress (Nov 11, 2013)

JohnDizzo15 said:


> Got about another 30 shots or so in today. So I think some of my issues could theoretically be fixed with firmware tweaks in the future. But who knows. It would be helpful when in AF-C mode to get some type of notification of macro distance (perhaps imaging area turning a different color).
> 
> My assumption (and I may very well be incorrect in my thinking), is that the MFD to macro distance transition is such so as maintain focusing speed by cutting out a portion of the focusing distance range much like many slr telephoto zooms or macro lenses (i.e. 100L and 70-200L). It would be useful if a firmware addition could be to eliminate the transition and give you the whole distance range without switching modes at the cost of some focusing speed.
> 
> ...



Hi John, looks like you had fun this weekend. That battery situ got ya??!?! yea, it's pretty surprising how fast it happens. I just keep a few fully charged and no swap them out the second it drops from full to 3 bars as that usually means about 30 seconds left. 

I think the Macro situ can't really be dealt with easily with a firmware fix. It's all fly-by-wire so unlike a focus limiter on any Canon lenses, I think there has to be a way to tell the body...Macro, then switch it up. But I don't really know. I rarely shoot that close and never shoot flowers these days, so not really too much of an issue for me. 

Interesting to hear about the 90ex. I don't own it so that's good to know. I hear good things about Fuji's little flash option but I have tons of Canon's so would probably not go that route. I own 430exII's, 580exII's and a couple of 600's. All work well with the Cactus system but I'm unsure about any others.

The flash output consistency is odd as I have never had that happen with mine and I usually bump it down as far as it can go so power is ok for me. I do know that hood gets in the way quite a bit so If I have to use the onboard I take it off, other wise you get some odd results.


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Nov 12, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> JohnDizzo15 said:
> 
> 
> > Took this about a half hour ago with the yn622 and 580exii at 1/8th.
> ...



Thank you 

2.5 and 5 year old? I hope it's not as painful an experience as the one I have over here with my 1 and 7 year old. 

It has been fun this weekend shooting with the new rig. I almost hate to say it, but I don't know that I'll be reaching for my other rig very often for a while unless there is some very specific thing I need to do that I can't figure out a way to accomplish with the Fuji.

I have been very impressed with the IQ and noise handling even at higher ISOs. The AF is plenty fast for almost all applications that I encounter regularly and it is jam packed with most of the tools I'll need on the fly.

The fact that it also works well with my existing lighting equipment is even better. That leaf shutter + ND filter.....I just can't say enough about them.


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Nov 12, 2013)

chilledXpress said:


> JohnDizzo15 said:
> 
> 
> > Got about another 30 shots or so in today. So I think some of my issues could theoretically be fixed with firmware tweaks in the future. But who knows. It would be helpful when in AF-C mode to get some type of notification of macro distance (perhaps imaging area turning a different color).
> ...



The battery definitely got me. Twice now as a matter of fact. So odd. I will definitely be changing out batteries as soon as I see any change in the battery indicator from now on. Hope they change the way it reads. Not a very useful measure at this point lol.

I have several canon speedlites in my kit as well but I was hoping to find something more compact that would go relatively unnoticed when running and gunning with it attached. The speedlites would definitely not be that. I like the Fuji x20 since it tilts. But not sure how much output you could get out of it to even be bouncing off the ceiling.

Will test the onboard some more and hope that I get a better handle on it. Will post more as I find out more.


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Nov 12, 2013)

One more for the road. 1/1000th + 580 off shoe at camera right. Wasn't quite what I wanted but had no chance to tweak since my son was over it (as you can see from the expression).

Also, my apologies to anyone who is sick of seeing my kids over and over again. I am not a pro and they are my main day to day subjects.


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 12, 2013)

JohnDizzo15 said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > JohnDizzo15 said:
> ...



+1...not a lot of people understand it though

With 2 kids, the last thing I want to do is to carry 5D III + 24-70 to disneyland. I have Sony A7 + Zeiss 55mm on pre-order. If this camera works out as I planned, I might just end up with one 5D III + 135L and 70-200 for shooting kids running around.(selling list will be: 5D III, 50L, 85L II, and 24-70).


----------



## WPJ (Nov 12, 2013)

JohnDizzo15 said:


> One more for the road. 1/1000th + 580 off shoe at camera right. Wasn't quite what I wanted but had no chance to tweak since my son was over it (as you can see from the expression).
> 
> Also, my apologies to anyone who is sick of seeing my kids over and over again. I am not a pro and they are my main day to day subjects.


great shot, I love the bokeh


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Nov 12, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> JohnDizzo15 said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



Funny you mention a sell list. I was just contemplating it last night before I fell asleep. I was thinking I would just keep the 5D along with the tele lenses just like you said since size and awesomeness won't come any smaller than that in longer FLs anyway. Although along with the two lenses you mentioned, I might have to also hold onto the 85ii and the tse lenses. 

More than anything, I just want to prep for what Fuji has coming next as I have read on their respective forum that the next year or two will be huge for them. Don't know if you have read about it yet, but look up their organic sensor tech they are developing. Seems intriguing to say the least. I'm hoping that their full frame offering will build on the same awesomeness of their ASP-C lines.

Excited to see image samples and hear about your findings with your upcoming acquisition. I am very intrigued by both the body and the lens. You are a lucky guy to be getting both already. 

Agreed regarding the large/heavy rigs while chasing kids around. The Fuji has also allowed me to get over the whole anxiety of figuring out and making sure I have everything I need with me. Yes, there will be times when I need more speed/light and different focal lengths. But day to day, I am set......for now 

It has been rather liberating to forget that I even have a camera strapped to my side half the time.


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Nov 12, 2013)

WPJ said:


> JohnDizzo15 said:
> 
> 
> > One more for the road. 1/1000th + 580 off shoe at camera right. Wasn't quite what I wanted but had no chance to tweak since my son was over it (as you can see from the expression).
> ...



Thank you  

There were definitely several adjustments I wanted to make for the scene (felt like some of the bushes were too far under). But my son is not easy to make stand there while you tweak set up for another shot (especially when he wants to run off and play). Though all things considered, I was happy with the results.


----------



## chilledXpress (Nov 12, 2013)

JohnDizzo15 said:


> One more for the road. 1/1000th + 580 off shoe at camera right. Wasn't quite what I wanted but had no chance to tweak since my son was over it (as you can see from the expression).
> 
> Also, my apologies to anyone who is sick of seeing my kids over and over again. I am not a pro and they are my main day to day subjects.



Never apologize for pictures of your children... part of my day job is doing portraits of other peoples children, but I never get tired of taking photos of mine or showing them. Probably my most important job as a dad and the main reason I started looking for alternatives to the DSLR. It was starting to become more about the camera than the pictures, with the Fuji you can have your cake and eat it too ;D

So, after having it in your hands for a bit... any wishes for the next Fuji? I'd like a faster AF (phase contrast) and FF but interchangeable lenses. I have the Xpro-1 but not my favorite camera, it was put out before they addressed the X100 issues with the redesign of the X100S. Hoping the Xpro-2 contains all the current development pluses and I can move on to it. I don't mind the 35mm EFOV but would love to have 50mm and possibly 85mm, and something super wide in the 10-15mm range. I don't want a bag full of lenses, I already have that if needed... I just need a bit more latitude. I really wish they had a X100S-50mm... that might be all I need in reality.

As great as it is as a portrait/people camera don't forget the landscapes! It does exceptionally well there too. I just picked up the RRS plate and hope this weekend has some time for me to sneak out for some early morning work (before the family get's up  )

We should start an "anything shot with a X100S by Canon Guys" thread, love seeing your photos. Keep'em coming... here are a few more from my neck of the woods.


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Nov 12, 2013)

chilledXpress said:


> JohnDizzo15 said:
> 
> 
> > One more for the road. 1/1000th + 580 off shoe at camera right. Wasn't quite what I wanted but had no chance to tweak since my son was over it (as you can see from the expression).
> ...



LOL. Just figured there might be some people around here that were at least starting to get sick of it.

Completely get what you're saying about it becoming more about the camera/gear. It was getting in the way of a lot of the experience of just being out with the family. Definitely taxing after a while. 

To answer your question, my wishes for Fuji are for them to hurry up with the organic sensor development and application into camera bodies. I definitely am interested to see what they do with a full frame + interchangeable lenses much like you. If/when that happens and it turns out to be awesome, you might have to go find me in the FujiRumors forum LOL. The other big wish would be for them to release a line of leaf shutter lenses. Don't know how feasible it would be for them. 

I love the hybrid AF in the X100s (blazing fast for a mirrorless). If it was a smidge faster, it would be on par with most DSLRs. I agree with you in wanting a different FL on the X100s as I feel like it is just a bit too wide for all purpose. Would have been nice to be 40-45mm equivalent for my preference. I also wonder how much larger the lens would have to be if they made it either a 1.8 or 1.7ish as there are some times when I wish I had access to a shallower DOF. Again though, those are just wishes as I love the cam as is.

I would love to shoot landscapes. But like you, I have to sneak out pretty early to get any amount of time to do that. Wife looks like she has been running a daycare for 10 hours by herself when I leave on the weekends for even a couple hours and come back.

Thanks re seeing the photos and definitely agree that we should start a thread for them. Awesome shots btw. I especially love the first shot. Which simulation setting was that?

Also would like your opinion on the RAF files. I feel as though they are easier to work in post and give me better results than the 5D3 files on average so far. Again, it's just a feeling and I can't quite put my finger on why. But the end result is just more pleasing to my eye. There is obviously less resolution. But the amount of detail and how clean it looks is just astounding. Would love to hear yours and others opinions on the matter.


----------



## Pinchers of Peril (Nov 12, 2013)

Reading this thread makes me want to get one of these cameras so bad. I happened to mention something about this camera the other day and my wife gave me the "are you kidding me" look since when I was making my last lens purchase (85mm II) I told her I probably wouldn't be making any camera purchases for the next 5 years... as soon as those words left my mouth I knew I shouldn't have said it ha ha ha. I have good equipment already, but the appeal of a small camera I can just throw in my bag and still get awesome pictures is very appealing. I did take my 5D mark III to Disneyland, but slapped on my 40mm pancake so it wasn't that bulky. I need some good suggestions about how to convince the Mrs. that I "need" this camera despite all the gear I already have


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Nov 12, 2013)

Pinchers of Peril said:


> Reading this thread makes me want to get one of these cameras so bad. I happened to mention something about this camera the other day and my wife gave me the "are you kidding me" look since when I was making my last lens purchase (85mm II) I told her I probably wouldn't be making any camera purchases for the next 5 years... as soon as those words left my mouth I knew I shouldn't have said it ha ha ha. I have good equipment already, but the appeal of a small camera I can just throw in my bag and still get awesome pictures is very appealing. I did take my 5D mark III to Disneyland, but slapped on my 40mm pancake so it wasn't that bulky. I need some good suggestions about how to convince the Mrs. that I "need" this camera despite all the gear I already have



Ha! I personally swap things out usually. I'm at the point where my closet is so full that I can't really justify adding anything else without removing something first. So sell her with a swap. Not sure how your wife feels about it, but mine was often times bothered by my fussing around with my 5D3 and bag I brought everywhere. Having the X100s completely alleviates that. I carry mine with a joby sling that retracts/extends like a rifle sling so I keep it hugged tightly against my body when not in use. This allows me to interact with my kids freely without issue unlike my Canon rig (banged around a lot when picking up my daughter or running around). 

One of the lines I used was something to the effect of

"Honey, this will allow me to worry less about my camera and more on being interactive with the kids. You don't want to deprive me of that do you?"

You can only imagine the look of disdain I got in return. Either way, I have a new X100s now and I love it. 

Wife issues aside, I think any Canon user if actually motivated to learn and use the X100s could find true appreciation for what it brings to the table. Take it from me and others in the forum, this thing is a beast. If anything, go test one out at the store. Takes some adjusting if you've shot Canon SLRs all of your life. But once you figure out your way around the UI.......


----------



## chilledXpress (Nov 13, 2013)

JohnDizzo15 said:


> Pinchers of Peril said:
> 
> 
> > Reading this thread makes me want to get one of these cameras so bad. I happened to mention something about this camera the other day and my wife gave me the "are you kidding me" look since when I was making my last lens purchase (85mm II) I told her I probably wouldn't be making any camera purchases for the next 5 years... as soon as those words left my mouth I knew I shouldn't have said it ha ha ha. I have good equipment already, but the appeal of a small camera I can just throw in my bag and still get awesome pictures is very appealing. I did take my 5D mark III to Disneyland, but slapped on my 40mm pancake so it wasn't that bulky. I need some good suggestions about how to convince the Mrs. that I "need" this camera despite all the gear I already have
> ...



I once slung a 5D3 with a 135 into the head of my niece while moving the kids around at the zoo :-[ 

Yea, I think that's a good tact with the boss going with the minimalist debate. I know mine got tired of the "BAG" and all that went with it. I still sling my Canon's but with my family I rarely do that these days. Just a X100S and a small carry bag or it's tucked into a pocket with a few extra batteries.

About the RAF files John... I do find them easier to deal with. Something about them are fundamentally different from Canon's. You can push them more without them degrading. I also notice that skin tones are much better from the X100S and it's not just me. I have been using the Fuji's for weddings, mostly candid shots at the receptions... clients seem to pick them up quicker and always mention how much they like the way they look. That image at the boardwalk was processed with Nik and ColorEfx4... they have a film sim mod that has a great section of Fuji film. I use it often with Canon files and what started me looking into Fuji a while ago.


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Nov 13, 2013)

@chilled - I've hit both of my kids in the face with my Canon rig before. They were not happy about it. 

I had the Fuji on my Joby sling and an extra battery in my pocket while we were out this weekend and felt fully equipped. Simply amazing. 

Re the RAF files, I found the shadow noise to be much better and skin tones to be spot on. I found myself processing very little on most of the files and having more flexibility than anticipated on the files that needed a lot of work. Still having a hard time wrapping my mind around it. Both the raw and jpeg files are worth keeping. I'd say anybody shooting one of these should be saving both all the time. 

I stopped using color efex 4 a while back and went with the DxO software. They both seem to do a pretty good job but I think I'm going to have to go back to the Nik software since DxO doesn't work with RAF. LR5 and CS6 have been it for me with the Fuji so far just out of necessity.


----------



## cm71td (Nov 13, 2013)

pulseimages said:


> I should rent a x100s to see what I'm missing. Wish Fuji would release a version with built in IS or a version with a zoom lens.


They do. It's called the X-E2.


----------



## Pinchers of Peril (Nov 13, 2013)

chilledXpress said:


> JohnDizzo15 said:
> 
> 
> > Pinchers of Peril said:
> ...



Last time we were at the zoo my gripped 5d with 70-200 smacked my daughter in the face when I was picking her up to look at the monkeys… maybe I'll try to remind my wife of that and see if I get the green light for the fuji ha ha


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Nov 13, 2013)

cm71td said:


> pulseimages said:
> 
> 
> > I should rent a x100s to see what I'm missing. Wish Fuji would release a version with built in IS or a version with a zoom lens.
> ...



No built in IS available as of now. But that would be amazing and yet another very big selling point. There is a zoom lens for the interchangeable lens models with IS. But specs are not mind numbing (for me at least). 

For me, having one of the interchangeable lens models with a zoom lens attached defeats one of the main selling points which is absolute compactness. With the available lenses and bodies they have currently, I just can't justify the cost since I already have about 25k invested in my Canon kit. Again, I wasn't looking at Fuji for a new system (yet). Just wanted the best compact solution possible and that to me was the X100s. That said, I will definitely consider a full system purchase once they move to full frame and provide more intriguing lens options that meet all my needs.


----------



## chilledXpress (Nov 13, 2013)

I see a trend here... maybe a class action suit against Black Rapid


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Nov 13, 2013)

@Chilled - it's part of the reason I moved away from the black rapid. The Joby is not without its quirks. But it's the best option I could find to be able to move my rig from the body hug to shooting position quickly.


----------



## chilledXpress (Nov 13, 2013)

JohnDizzo15 said:


> @Chilled - it's part of the reason I moved away from the black rapid. The Joby is not without its quirks. But it's the best option I could find to be able to move my rig from the body hug to shooting position quickly.



Nice, just checked it out. I don't actually use straps these days but have been thinking about trying again. I stopped about a year ago but when I did, I used the Sunsniper and a BR swivel ... a hybrid set up.


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Nov 13, 2013)

chilledXpress said:


> JohnDizzo15 said:
> 
> 
> > @Chilled - it's part of the reason I moved away from the black rapid. The Joby is not without its quirks. But it's the best option I could find to be able to move my rig from the body hug to shooting position quickly.
> ...



Nice! I actually have a buddy that uses that exact same setup and swears by it. Might have to give it a try.

Putting that on the back burner for now though cause I am doing a little experiment for my own curiosity in which my strap won't apply. Going to try to shoot exclusively with the Fuji for the next couple of weeks. Might be tough, but I will damn sure give it a try.

BTW, have you tried any of the other software that people recommend for processing these files (i.e. Capture One Express)? I have read that that software helps with smearing and retains more pop/detail in the raw conversion process. I don't know as I have never used that software before but it supposedly does better with X-Trans files as most of the other popular software is built for bayer stuff (so I've read). To my eye though, I don't see any of the problems mentioned but am still curious whether the files could be even better.

Also, thought I'd mention that my buddy just picked up the new 23mm to go with his X-Pro and says that it is utterly amazing.


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Nov 13, 2013)

BW JPEG in cam.

Another example of being able to have a cam with me in a place I normally wouldn't.


----------



## chilledXpress (Nov 13, 2013)

JohnDizzo15 said:


> chilledXpress said:
> 
> 
> > JohnDizzo15 said:
> ...



No, I used to use a Mac and the software that went with it. Also used DXO for a little bit. Right now I use LR5, CS6 and the Nik Suite. I've grown very adept with Nik... love Silver Efx Pro 2 and Color Efx Pro 4 . Not sure how much longer I will stick with them now since being sold to Google. Kinda waiting to see what the long term plans are. I do like that Nik has no problem with RAF files or CR2... for the most part I use LR5 80% of the time and only go to CS6/Nik when I want a little extra. I've been working for a couple of years to build my own presets for LR5 and now can do most of what I want there.

That 23mm is supposedly a great lens. My camera club should be getting a few soon and hope to check it out.


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Nov 13, 2013)

@Chilled - CTO gel arrived. Assuming you just used double stick tape?

BTW, shall we start the "anything shot with..." thread? Would love to see some of the other stuff other Canon users have produced with the Fuji.

Another thing I forgot to mention that has been an awesome feature for me is the silent mode. I didn't think there was a mode that could be more silent than my 5D3 as that is pretty quiet already. But this thing is literally sneak inside your house and take pictures of you and your cat without you ever knowing it kind of quiet.

I've actually snuck in shots around the wife without her knowing it as well which lets me do more without her getting annoyed. lol.


----------



## chilledXpress (Nov 14, 2013)

I used reg. old clear cellophane tape and cut the CTO to cover only the actual flash. I have a boarder of tape about 1/4 beyond that... easy to pull off if needed. 

Yea, a thread for Canon Fuji guys would be great. 

Silent shutter is one of the reasons that I looked into this camera. I love that feature on the 5D3 and thought it was pretty stealthy. It sounds crazy loud compared to the Fuji. I shoot a lot of street and candid stuff, this camera goes almost unrecognized in the real world. It looks kinda touristy and most glance at it and then look on. Especially with it being so wide, you can almost point it at someone and it looks like your shooting something in the distance. The only people who really notice... other photographers  I get them coming up and asking either how old it is or they know it's a X100S. 

Here is a shot I took as I walk up directly behind this group, they never heard it or even noticed!




Should have probably saved that for the new thread  BTW, are you on Flickr? There are a some really nice groups for this camera. I was a admin for the 100 Strangers group for a few years but it got pretty weird and very troll-ish. I only use Flickr for family and personal work now, I use to be into it heavily and had a long standing profile but recently deleted my profile and started fresh. I had a met quite a few local photographers from Flickr and did meet-ups for many years, I really missed the social aspect (minus the trolls) and wanted to keep my contacts. So back again, here is my new profile... http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/ If you're on there hit me up. I have a few other sites (SmugMug, Client portals, etc.) but try and keep stuff separate, especially here on CR.


----------



## Grumbaki (Nov 14, 2013)

Probably not the topic I should read when I'm trying to wait for a x200 that is rumored early next year. Anyone extensively reads fuji rumors? I can't seem to find more than CR1...


----------



## chilledXpress (Nov 14, 2013)

Grumbaki said:


> Probably not the topic I should read when I'm trying to wait for a x200 that is rumored early next year. Anyone extensively reads fuji rumors? I can't seem to find more than CR1...



From my understanding... the X200 was rumored in 2012 and was anticipated to be unveiled Jan. 8th CES 2013 . It was announced at CES 2013 and named the X100S with a release date in early February 2013. I received mine in late April due to the huge demand and backorders. Some were willing to pay upwards of 2000$ when first released. By August of 2013 they were still very difficult to obtain... but I just checked Amazon and if bought today you can receive one by the weekend.

Good news for you... the wait is over ;D


----------



## Grumbaki (Nov 14, 2013)

chilledXpress said:


> Good news for you... the wait is over ;D



The naming switch can be mistaking but nope, the wait isn't over
http://www.fujirumors.com/full-frame-x200-coming-2014/
http://www.fujirumors.com/x-roadmap-20142015-weather-sealed-lenses-and-full-frame-x/
http://www.mirrorlessrumors.com/the-rumor-counterattack-from-fuji-full-frame-x200-coming-in-2014/


----------



## chilledXpress (Nov 14, 2013)

Grumbaki said:


> chilledXpress said:
> 
> 
> > Good news for you... the wait is over ;D
> ...



Strange, the X200 was rumored in 2012... Now rumored X200 FF... Regardless, if they release a weather sealed, FF ILC, whatever the name is, I'm down. If it's a fixed FF, I'll wait for the FF Xpro-2 or Xpro FF. 

It might very well be a FF fixed due to lens development for a FF sensor... Still wouldn't be enough for me to jump, so ill enjoy my X100s until a ILC FF debuts.


----------



## Grumbaki (Nov 14, 2013)

X200 previous rumors came true, just under another name. This one can too ("x100FF"?)

Should be fixed FF. X100S proved that there is a market for fixed lens but the price point will be very delicate.

I'll still control myself and wait, but it'll be a win anyway as, if i'm not into the x200, there will be a price drop in x100s to enjoy.

Other determinant points will be the lens of course but if the keep the end result (35mm f2) I'd be in.


----------



## chilledXpress (Nov 14, 2013)

Grumbaki said:


> X200 previous rumors came true, just under another name. This one can too ("x100FF"?)
> 
> Should be fixed FF. X100S proved that there is a market for fixed lens but the price point will be very delicate.
> 
> ...



I think the name thing is just guessing on everyones part... I do think it's going to be awhile before the next Fuji I want will be out. I've got to many cameras to just buy into the next one coming down the road... Hell, I have a 1DX now gathering dust as it is, with this X100s my trusty 5D3's are even getting lonely. 

Good luck on the waiting...


----------



## Grumbaki (Nov 14, 2013)

chilledXpress said:


> Good luck on the waiting...



Well it's a toy not a need to I can wait for it, my diner doesn't rely on it  Would suck to buy in now when some say Fuji will talk about in 2-3 months from now.

Yeah I know, rumor games...but this is what this site is about!

Ok let's not derail, I liked this topic as a showcase of realisation!


----------



## chilledXpress (Nov 14, 2013)

So very true... 

At some point you'll buy and 3-6 months later something newer will come out. It's only new until you drive it off the lot.


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Nov 14, 2013)

chilledXpress said:


> Grumbaki said:
> 
> 
> > X200 previous rumors came true, just under another name. This one can too ("x100FF"?)
> ...



Not sure how well the Sony rx1 is doing, but I would imagine not as well as Sony would have hoped. I could be completely off, but that price point for a fixed lens offering, full frame or not is going to cause a lot of hesitation for the average consumer. Considering the x100s is already 1300, I don't fathom a full frame version would be much less than 2k if at all. This for me would be a deal killer. That being said, I will gladly fork over 2k for the body alone if it is an interchangeable lens model. 

@Grumbaki - FWIW, the x100s is as close to perfect as I have handled so far for a cam in that class. Assuming you plan on making full use of its unique feature set, it is a bargain in my opinion. Assuming Fuji even comes out with a full frame equivalent, will you want to pony up whatever they will be asking for it? I say enjoy the x100s now and worst comes to worst, you lose a few hundred on the used market if you end up having to upgrade. I'm telling you, it is lifechangingly awesome so far (for me). The only major addition I would really want is IS. But also not absolutely necessary esp at 35mm for most applications. 

I also thought it was a toy prior to getting time with it in my hands. Once you realize what you can do with this thing though, you will find you can probably get a lot of actual work done with it. I'm definitely taking it with me on my next paid gig. Check out zack arias if you get a chance.


----------



## Grumbaki (Nov 14, 2013)

I guess my english leaves room for interpretation so lets clarify some points.



JohnDizzo15 said:


> Assuming Fuji even comes out with a full frame equivalent, will you want to pony up whatever they will be asking for it?


The obvious gains and the adequation to my personal preferences/style would worth the mark up considering my financial situation. Not gonna be sucker punched in the wallet too but you know...



> I say enjoy the x100s now and worst comes to worst, you lose a few hundred on the used market if you end up having to upgrade.


Aftermarket where I live sucks balls. Everyone wants the latest of its class and depreciation cost is quite high.



> I also thought it was a toy prior to getting time with it in my hands.


When I say toy it's in its most positive way, as in "A thing I will enjoy to interact with" 

As to the whole fixed lens worth it? Well in my very personal opinion it does as long as it's the good one for you. I'm just looking for my 5d3+35f1.4 combo IQ in the smallest (and rugged+sneaky) package possible.

To ChillXpress: By now every consumer knows that or is retarded. But when something is very close to your need but not quite yet up there, what's bad in waiting for the next version when it's credibly rumored to be very soon?


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 14, 2013)

Grumbaki said:


> X200 previous rumors came true, just under another name. This one can too ("x100FF"?)
> 
> Should be fixed FF. X100S proved that there is a market for fixed lens but the price point will be very delicate.
> 
> ...



As much as I enjoy current x100s, I do look forward for that rumor(FF x100s) with fixed 35mm. Current x100s body and button layout are perfect. Keep it thin as current x100s. Little bit wider to compensate for 35mm sensor is ok with me.


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Nov 14, 2013)

@Grumbaki and Dylan - While I definitely agree that a full frame version would be utterly awesome to get my hands on, my thought process/vision are a bit different. 

My current perspective on the matter is that I wanted the smallest fixed lens package possible and then eventually get a full frame interchangeable lens model at which point size will not matter to me. 

If I were to hold off and get a full frame equivalent of an x100s, I would already be at least 2k invested before I even get to the interchangeable lens model. This doesn't work for my personal financial situation since I want a powerful/small rig + a rig which would be for absolute IQ that would probably cost me significantly more to build a kit around.

Putting all that aside, the IQ of this thing is already utterly amazing as it rivals my 5D3 in many situations regardless of it being a cropped sensor. Those who are considering this cam will not be disappointed (assuming they are a user who is willing to learn the system and how to exploit it's feature set).


----------



## Pinchers of Peril (Nov 14, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Grumbaki said:
> 
> 
> > X200 previous rumors came true, just under another name. This one can too ("x100FF"?)
> ...




Dylan, you need to stop posting that beautiful picture of the x100s. You're going to end up making me drop $1300 ha ha


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Nov 14, 2013)

Pinchers of Peril said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Grumbaki said:
> ...



A small price to pay for sheer joy.

Quick update. I've looked over the several hundred photos I have taken with it since it arrived last Friday and out of all the keepers, 18 of them were shots I would not have gotten with my other rig. 

To put this into perspective, these are 18 shots that I absolutely love which employed at least the leaf shutter, built in ND, silent shutter, size/discrete factor, or some combination of a few of those things in order for them to have been possible. This is over the span of a little less than a week and I haven't shot anything in the last two days. This is a huge deal for me since those photos would otherwise not exist. The only question I have left is how much I will be able to accomplish over a longer period of time. 

$1300 to open doors to more shooting opportunities/possibilities vs what I've invested for my Canon kit that doesn't? Also, I consider the fact that I have a closet full of lenses each of which cost around the price of the x100s or more? In a nutshell, just do it!


----------



## chilledXpress (Nov 14, 2013)

JohnDizzo15 said:


> $1300 to open doors to more shooting opportunities/possibilities vs what I've invested for my Canon kit that doesn't? Also, I consider the fact that I have a closet full of lenses each of which cost around the price of the x100s or more? In a nutshell, just do it!



I think this is a point not many take into consideration. Most of my Canon lenses are more costly than the X100S... in the end, it's such a minor investment that it was hard not to buy. 

The rumored FF fixed is not what I want or need, pretty much have that covered at this point... I may not even need a Fuji FF ILC, it's more of a want than a need. The thing about this X100S is that it opened doors for me that nothing else I own did. It met a need and a want all at the same time. 

With the GAS situ (I suffered for years), I collected cameras... Canon, Rollies, Leica, Nikon. Much of which stays tucked away in Pelicans or in cases. You only have two hands and can carry so much... I began to realize what was important was finding gear that helped not hindered. My Canon's help with work, the X100S helps with the family and everything else I enjoy about photography. It brought me back to the days when I only had my dad's old 35mm, beat to hell and I didn't care. It was easy and fun, I enjoyed taking pictures for the sake of taking pictures. It wasn't about bodies and lenses at that time, somewhere I got a bit lost and afflicted with GAS. I'm recovering now, baby steps... at first it was hard to not carry the backpack, the 5D3 and yea a second 5D3, oh...and the 50, and the 135, oh...yea the 70-200 might need that and while I'm at it better take the 24-70... it was a vicious cycle. It is totally liberating, I reach for the little Fuji and then grab the diaper bag... that's it! 

So you goona start that thread John or should I? Dylan and John, you guys on Flickr? Local to Cali? I use Flickr for social stuff, camera clubs and meet ups... you guys every done any of that? Check page 4 of this thread... I have my profile info there if you're interested.


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Nov 14, 2013)

chilledXpress said:


> JohnDizzo15 said:
> 
> 
> > $1300 to open doors to more shooting opportunities/possibilities vs what I've invested for my Canon kit that doesn't? Also, I consider the fact that I have a closet full of lenses each of which cost around the price of the x100s or more? In a nutshell, just do it!
> ...



I actually tried to send you a PM from my phone but just checked my sent messages and realized it didn't send. Wasn't trying to ignore that post. lol.

Anyhow, I do have a Flickr account but nothing on it really. My buddy has been trying to get me to register at 500px. Will link up with you on Flickr once I start using it regularly. Most of my stuff is for family and friends at this point so FB (as lame as it is) and emails are where most of my stuff goes. No clubs. My buddy keeps trying to get me to come out to meet with the locals from FB (here in Cali) for their monthly meets but haven't gotten felt inclined enough to use one of my hall passes for it yet.

I'll leave the other post to you. Wasn't sure of exact title or where it would be best served to post to (categorically).

Re the Fuji, it really does take me back to basics and relieves me of all my concern about what I need to pack. I seriously have just the cam and a battery in my pocket now. I had been going through the same thing you mentioned as far as packing goes. Oh I'll need this, but wait, what if I need that.... 

Some more specifics on the mental work I did when making the decision to buy the Fuji. Before pulling the trigger, I had a 50mm lens in each of my hands and one sitting in front of me totalling roughly 4k in cost all together. I was trying to decide which one I wanted to take out that day or if I should just bring two. At this point, the light bulb goes off and the epiphany sets in. For about the cost of any one of those three 50mm (or the 24, 35, 85, etc etc), I cured myself of this thought process and freed myself.


----------



## chilledXpress (Nov 14, 2013)

Got your message, can't reply though, CR doesn't have your contact info... I'll stick with John to keep it safe  

No worries about Flickr, totally understand. I don't do Facebook anymore, it's been about a year off that site for me. I use Flickr for basically the same thing, sharing photos with the family and the social aspect. I do enjoy the meet-ups, I've done quite a few of them in San Francisco, San Jose and Santa Cruz. I've met a lot of great photographers through the years. Just this last May I actually met up with some California and Hawai'i Flickr contacts while in Maui. For the last 15 or so years we always go to the islands so I'm pretty well versed on the standard sites but this was the first time I got to go to places and shoot areas not on the usual list... all due to meeting local photographers. It was an invaluable experience and now have some Big Island and Kauai invites, looking forward to next year already.

I'll think about the thread and open one up... Wonder how it will go over on a Canon site.


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Nov 14, 2013)

chilledXpress said:


> I'll think about the thread and open one up... Wonder how it will go over on a Canon site.



I for one can say that I wished that there were a thread like that when the x100s first came out. I have been a Canon loyalist for a long time and have the closet to prove it. But if there is one thing that I am loyal to above all else (with regard to photography), is anything that will help me capture the best images I can get in a given set of circumstances. It is sometimes hard for us (Canon guys) or anyone else who is invested in an ecosystem to see outside of that box. It took months and months of chatter from my buddy to get me to even take a serious look at Fuji. If there existed a thread like the one you will be creating or this one, I think the decision would have been a lot easier for me since being a Canon guy, I got very little information about other brands based on the places on the net I used to frequent. 

I'm a firm believer in simply using the best tool for the job. This cam happens to be a perfect meeting of the being the best tool at the right price for me. It would please me to be able to help others who are looking for something similar to see the light which took me a while to see. I honestly wish I would have ordered one of these months ago now.

Regardless of how much I love this thing, I am still holding onto most of my Canon kit as there is still a lot that it can/will do for me. I've come to the realization in the last few days (after a lot of self-debate) that Canon will eventually make some major updates/innovations to their bodies and I want to still have the glass around to be prepped for it. I'm not dying or in a hurry to get the next big thing and I know it will come when it comes. I'll be patient in that regard.

Tech is tech. And if history tells us anything, the cycle will continue which will require that Canon ultimately counter attack with something new at some point. Not that the 5D3 isn't awesome, it's appeal just doesn't force me to put the Fuji down at the moment. But when Canon puts out the big megapixel camera or new sensor tech that sets the new industry standard, the innovations may be so incredible that I'll once again be inclined to pull out the big rig. Until then, this Fuji will keep me busy.


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 14, 2013)

Pinchers of Peril said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Grumbaki said:
> ...



SORRY Pinchers of Peril. Would this help 

Seriously, if budget is allowed, the x100s is really fun to carry around.


----------



## chilledXpress (Nov 15, 2013)

Same here John... as much as I love the Fuji, I'm never going to give up my Canons. Well, may sell the 1DX to fund a serious jump into a FF ILC from Fuji but I'm not in any rush. The X100S fits exactly where it needed to in my kit. The image quality got me into the Xpro1 but it's not as "nice" as the 100. It's also verging on being another backpack of gear I don't need to deal with. That may be the same situation with FF version. Don't even get me started with the Rollie... film is a whole nother world of gear I didn't really "need".


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Earlier today


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Thought it might be interesting to show the in cam jpeg that was captured simultaneously. No edit. Just size reduction.


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 17, 2013)

JohnDizzo15 said:


> Thought it might be interesting to show the in cam jpeg that was captured simultaneously. No edit. Just size reduction.



My 5yrs daughter plays with X100s today: http://albums.phanfare.com/isolated/qc1xA6LP/1/6314988

Here are some photos taken by her: http://albums.phanfare.com/isolated/aAGqKXK2/1/6315013#imageID=202460201


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Nov 17, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> JohnDizzo15 said:
> 
> 
> > Thought it might be interesting to show the in cam jpeg that was captured simultaneously. No edit. Just size reduction.
> ...



That's awesome! 

I don't trust my 7 yr old son with any of my gear. You are a better man than I. Nice shots in both links. She did a great job. Thanks for the share.


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Nov 18, 2013)

macro mode testing.

btw, daughter dropped my fuji today. no damage sustained....whew


----------



## Pinchers of Peril (Nov 18, 2013)

JohnDizzo15 said:


> macro mode testing.
> 
> btw, daughter dropped my fuji today. no damage sustained....whew



Your daughter is just getting you back from when you hit her in the head with your old heavy camera gear ha ha


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Nov 19, 2013)

Pinchers of Peril said:


> JohnDizzo15 said:
> 
> 
> > macro mode testing.
> ...



Must be the case. Lol. 

Decided to play with the in-cam miniature (ts look mimicking) mode. Built in ND filter applied. Sample attached.


----------



## chilledXpress (Nov 20, 2013)

Nice, never really played with the special effects package... Ill have to give it a try now. Not sure where to open a thread for X100S pictures. Was thinking about naming it "Fuji X-series photos from Canon Guys" though. 

Here is one of my son in the backyard using Cactus V triggers and Lastolite Softboxes with 580exII's. All manual with the internal ND...


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 20, 2013)

chilledXpress said:


> Nice, never really played with the special effects package... Ill have to give it a try now. Not sure where to open a thread for X100S pictures. Was thinking about naming it "Fuji X-series photos from Canon Guys" though.
> 
> Here is one of my son in the backyard using Cactus V triggers and Lastolite Softboxes with 580exII's. All manual with the internal ND...



Fast enough for rope jumping


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Nov 20, 2013)

@chilled - awesome shot. I've been loving having the built-in ND. It is absolutely priceless.

@dylan - it is definitely fast enough for action which is one of the things that has been surprising me. stunningly fast for mirrorless.


----------



## chilledXpress (Nov 24, 2013)

Fall colors of the Ginko and my wife...


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Nov 25, 2013)

Nice shot, Chilled.

I have an almost identical shot of my son. It was almost kind of eerie. LOL


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Dec 8, 2013)

Never got a "Anything shot with...." thread so I guess this will be where it goes for the time being. My favorite onesie.


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Dec 8, 2013)

Test shot from Friday night shoot. As mentioned in my 6D thread, I attempted to use it as a second/backup body but had trouble with the flash setup. Not much available light and no operational flash so not a shot to write home about. Exhibits ISO 3200 jpeg bw (in body) though.


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Dec 16, 2013)

Another for the anything shot with element.


----------

